# yep.



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

i did it. Will be finalized this Saturday.



(Will post more, including full disclosure, later today -- i PROMISE. Taking over today for a supervisor who's out having emergency root canal, so my schedule is suddenly very hectic.)


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

What is this in reference to? Getting an e46 M3?

FT!


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Just the opposite FT. I believe Jetfire's gone an got himself an E30 M3. Congrats dude! Post a full set of pics!


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

LarryN is correct. But again, I am horribly swamped at the moment. I promise the full story before I leave work today. I have a few pics of my current car parked next to the "new" one, and I'll throw one or two of them up here as well.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

OH YEAH, now I remember, way to go buddy; can't wait to see it at next auto-x :thumbup:

Does this mean, we will see few more 360s?


----------



## JBsC5 (May 18, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *LarryN is correct. But again, I am horribly swamped at the moment. I promise the full story before I leave work today. I have a few pics of my current car parked next to the "new" one, and I'll throw one or two of them up here as well. *


I hope you are not still at work...

Congratulations. I am very anxious to see it.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

FSelekler said:


> *OH YEAH, now I remember, way to go buddy; can't wait to see it at next auto-x :thumbup:
> 
> Does this mean, we will see few more 360s?  *


Not a toaster anymore? :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

and...

Congrats, Blair.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *and...
> 
> Congrats, Blair.  *


I hate Blair now. :eeps:

:angel:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> *I hope you are not still at work...
> 
> Congratulations. I am very anxious to see it. *


Nah, not at work. The hours are relatively unchanged but they are unusually concentrated. In all honesty, I should probably work longer hours...but not at the expense of missing the carpool. 

I will have the car on Saturday, and it's going to the shop as early as possible (hopefully Monday) to have the immediate service done to it. Not looking forward to that bill...but after that, I should be good to go for a while.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *I hate Blair now. :eeps:
> 
> :angel: *


:angel:

I'll let you drive it...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *Nah, not at work. The hours are relatively unchanged but they are unusually concentrated. In all honesty, I should probably work longer hours...but not at the expense of missing the carpool.
> 
> I will have the car on Saturday, and it's going to the shop as early as possible (hopefully Monday) to have the immediate service done to it. Not looking forward to that bill...but after that, I should be good to go for a while.    *


Are you going to have it at FedEx on Sunday? (not to run, of course.)


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *:angel:
> 
> I'll let you drive it... *


Shit...I'll probably hate you more after that. i know what it will lead to.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *Are you going to have it at FedEx on Sunday? (not to run, of course.) *


I don't think my wife would react well to that much car stuff in one weekend. I will, however, be at Rosecroft for Salazar's first event on 5/4. That will be the car's official debutante ball. If you want to see it sooner, of course, you're more than welcome. And I'll have pics if the weather cooperates.


----------

